# New 'Live' Kiel canal Webcam



## Richard C (Oct 24, 2007)

Great new live webcam of both ends of Kiel Canal in HD.
OK if you have broadband and don`t mind the occasional interruption for adverts in German.

http://www.kiel-canal.de/webcam_hd/webcam_live.php

Sorry if it`s already been posted,but I can`t find it anywhere


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Excellent. Thanks for the link Richard.
Pat


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Ditto !
Great view of the lock
Thanks Richard

Mike


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Try this one as well it gives a choice of many cams on the canal:
http://www.kielmonitor.de/


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Richard, brings back fond memories.......

Cheers


----------

